# LFTS - 11/12



## Walleyze247 (Mar 20, 2009)

Slow in Northern Jacktown, except for tree rats. Good luck


----------



## Ginweed (Jan 13, 2005)

Last sit at the lease in Washtenaw County before heading up to camp In Presque Isle Co. Truck is packed. Nothing here so far this morning. Very slow.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Big CC (Mar 30, 2010)

One small 6-pt about 8:00 but nothing else yet. Plenty of pics overnight so maybe more will move through during the day


----------



## Hunter1979 (Feb 26, 2008)

Lots of does and young bucks. Then a coyote ruined the fun. Played a predator call from my phone, got him to 45 yds and he caught me ranging him. Maybe he'll try it again on Tuesday.

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## bl_42 (Sep 26, 2016)

Slow here in Montcalm as well. May need to cut a hole in the back of my saddle for a sky dump.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Mole Hill (Jul 15, 2020)

Ieatshrooms said:


> I've had this guy on camera all year and been telling myself to pass him. Just had my moment of truth and I'm not gonna lie i was going back and forth but finally got the camera out.
> View attachment 865942
> View attachment 865943
> View attachment 865944


I would have to give him a pass thru shot, but that's just me.


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

2 doe came through swamp behind me at the same time I hear footsteps in front of me. Few sec later I hear a grunt in front of me and I’m ready! A minute goes by and I hear footsteps again out front and the damn doe turns left instead of right and skirts me at about 50 yds. In tow was the target buck I’m after and all I could do was watch her lead him away from me! . Close but no cigar! Was good to lay eyes on him though!! 

Had 2 more fawns run through after that. 

There’s another 10 around that I’d prob shoot so hopefully he comes through or the 8 comes back! 

Good morning so far!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Daisycutter (Jul 7, 2007)

Slowest morning of the year here. 4 DnF’s is it and none closer than 200 yards. In all day no matter what, so hopefully they move at some point.


----------



## Crazy Bird Hunter (Jun 23, 2005)

3 does and 2 small bucks so far. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## selectcut (Dec 19, 2007)

Out in Southern Sanilac co had chasing before light but headed away from me.


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

Buck down!!! Pics and story to follow


----------



## welder72 (Nov 5, 2015)

I hit the lottery and never even bought a ticket! We only made it about 1.5 hrs., but that's ok. We saw a doe group early, but no shot. She was cold and I understand that. We will be back this afternoon.
Believe me,it ain't all about killing deer, this was one of my best hunts ever! Stay safe.


----------



## welder72 (Nov 5, 2015)

IDK why I posted the same picture twice, sorry.


----------



## Hookineyezz (Sep 11, 2008)

Is this where I’m supposed to sit?


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Super slow so far. Had bucks moving mid morning yesterday so hopefully that repeats today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

In The Swamp Stand. Seen a handful. Thought a 2YO was going to cattle drive a doe into range, but they went the other way. A legit 2YO, not a @Namrock 2.5. Had 2 other does coming my way, but they disappeared in the dogwoods. I think they bed. Not sure. Started with a NW wind, now more S in it. Weird.


----------



## Mole Hill (Jul 15, 2020)

Hookineyezz said:


> View attachment 865951
> 
> Is this where I’m supposed to sit?
> 
> ...


Makes terrible TP, you said sit, sorry.


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

Hoping to not repeat the unfortunate miss I had on November 12th, 1984 (38 years ago) on a big 8 point. Had to retrieve the section of popple that held my 145 grain Rocky Mountain Razor broadhead as a momento. In spite of that miss...I still like hunting on November 12th. Good luck to everyone still out there.


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

Scottygvsu said:


> Buck down!!! Pics and story to follow


Hell yeah! I want to hear all the details! PI county bucks are the best!

Sent from my SM-S908U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## fishgod (Nov 8, 2011)

20 yard chip shot, but pass. He would like nice in my freezer, but plenty of time. Could be the same one from last night.








Also saw mom and the twins again before they went to bed in front of me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Sunshinetim (12 mo ago)

I thought cold fronts made deer move. Haven't seen a single deer which never happens. 🤣 Cams were slow last night. I did have 15+ turkeys fly down 30 yards in front of me. They went the other way of course. Maybe they are all in the plot still


----------



## Brent Bomers (Feb 26, 2019)

Had 6 does and an odd looking buck come out that’s all which is odd for this spot.


----------



## timbrhuntr (Feb 4, 2009)

Been lurking and following my favorite posts every year. Lost my buddy in Michigan and a few other things that knocked the wind out of me and moved to the east coast of Canada. So huntmichigan days are likely over so glad for these posts to keep connected. Only got to join in once only time had service lol Anyway congrats to all that killed and keep after it for those that are still out there.


----------



## Wiretime (Feb 28, 2011)

Some dedicated gun hunters around here. One guy must be having trouble sleeping because he's so excited about Tuesday, I heard him check the zero on his rifle at 6:55 am. He must be good to go, it only took 1 shot. I'm sure no bucks were "accidentally injured during this sight in process.


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

Wiretime said:


> Some dedicated gun hunters around here. One guy must be having trouble sleeping because he's so excited about Tuesday, I heard him check the zero on his rifle at 6:55 am. He must be good to go, it only took 1 shot. I'm sure no bucks were "accidentally injured during this sight in process.


Could be coyote hunting


----------



## MichMatt (Oct 24, 2008)

MossyHorns said:


> Could be coyote hunting


Maybe.........

Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Sunshinetim said:


> I thought cold fronts made deer move. Haven't seen a single deer which never happens. 🤣 Cams were slow last night. I did have 15+ turkeys fly down 30 yards in front of me. They went the other way of course. Maybe they are all in the plot still


Too cloudy for good movement. Should have hunted earlier in the week when the weather was perfect for killing. Stupid work.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

welder72 said:


> IDK why I posted the same picture twice, sorry.


Probably because its an awesome picture



fishgod said:


> 20 yard chip shot, but pass. He would like nice in my freezer, but plenty of time. Could be the same one from last night.
> View attachment 865954
> 
> Also saw mom and the twins again before they went to bed in front of me.
> ...


LOL, pretty sure I have seen that deer 4 or 5 times this year. That food plot of yours is drawing deer from over 2 miles away


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Ohhhh


----------



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

LabtechLewis said:


> Too cloudy for good movement. Should have hunted earlier in the week when the weather was perfect for killing. Stupid work.


Tell that to the 25+ deer I've seen this morning.


----------



## Brent Bomers (Feb 26, 2019)

Wiretime said:


> Some dedicated gun hunters around here. One guy must be having trouble sleeping because he's so excited about Tuesday, I heard him check the zero on his rifle at 6:55 am. He must be good to go, it only took 1 shot. I'm sure no bucks were "accidentally injured during this sight in process.


Funny how that “quiet period” doesn’t apply to some people isn’t it.


----------



## Walleyze247 (Mar 20, 2009)

1.5 yo buck cruising


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

Hookineyezz said:


> View attachment 865951
> 
> Is this where I’m supposed to sit?
> 
> ...


Yes, yes it is. You see balloon crash sites reveal secret thermals that drive bucks WILD!!


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Ieatshrooms said:


> I've had this guy on camera all year and been telling myself to pass him. Just had my moment of truth and I'm not gonna lie i was going back and forth but finally got the camera out.
> View attachment 865942
> View attachment 865943
> View attachment 865944


Last pic even has THE spot to shoot!! Good on you. Don't have really any thing good with my bow so he wouldn't have made it past me. Specially begging for it like that! 🤣

I'll be joining ya all us soon as daughters gone!


----------



## Big Tuna (Mar 29, 2017)

welder72 said:


> View attachment 865950
> 
> I hit the lottery and never even bought a ticket! We only made it about 1.5 hrs., but that's ok. We saw a doe group early, but no shot. She was cold and I understand that. We will be back this afternoon.
> Believe me,it ain't all about killing deer, this was one of my best hunts ever! Stay safe.
> View attachment 865950


Amen brother, Amen. Hoping and having my young grandsons with me the next four days and to be able to enjoy what's to come, is a feeling unlike any other.


----------



## rz6x59 (Nov 9, 2008)

Tiny 4 point cruising. Might even qualify as a little person deer.
Nice to see some shots taken this morning.


----------



## 1morebite (Apr 9, 2016)

Ieatshrooms said:


> I've had this guy on camera all year and been telling myself to pass him. Just had my moment of truth and I'm not gonna lie i was going back and forth but finally got the camera out.
> View attachment 865942
> View attachment 865943
> View attachment 865944


Wow, nice pass!


----------



## HuntinMichigan (Mar 14, 2021)

Sprytle said:


> View attachment 865956
> 
> 
> Ohhhh


👀


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

Youngster...probably the same buck from last night.


----------



## CDN1 (May 27, 2018)

timbrhuntr said:


> Been lurking and following my favorite posts every year. Lost my buddy in Michigan and a few other things that knocked the wind out of me and moved to the east coast of Canada. So huntmichigan days are likely over so glad for these posts to keep connected. Only got to join in once only time had service lol Anyway congrats to all that killed and keep after it for those that are still out there.


Lots Moose on our East Coast. Not a lot of deers. Maybe some caribou’s if you are far enough north? Welcome to Canada.


----------



## General Ottsc (Oct 5, 2017)

Got up early this morning, figured I'd head for camp. 

Checked my trail camera this morning and saw I had a 6 or 8 point come right by in broad daylight. Very encouraging! Especially for state land. Wind will be perfect for that spot on Wednesday or Thursday.

Congrats to the successful hunters and good luck to everyone hunting the next few days! I'll be out Tuesday for the opener. My bow hunting is done for the year.


----------



## fishgod (Nov 8, 2011)

bowhunter426 said:


> Probably because its an awesome picture
> 
> 
> LOL, pretty sure I have seen that deer 4 or 5 times this year. That food plot of yours is drawing deer from over 2 miles away


Either mine or Franks across the street lure them this way from State land. His was bigger, but mine WAS sweeter! Pretty much looks like a putting green now. I think that basket 6 has a couple of twin brothers by the amount of pictures I have. Still waiting for their older bro!

Good luck Spryt. Can’t wait to see how this ends. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Ieatshrooms said:


> Tell that to the 25+ deer I've seen this morning.


Look! Sun is out and so are the little bucks.
Saw 2 in last 15 minutes. Came in a loosed the doe that was, in fact, bedded 40 yards away. Went the other way. 

Fawn might be in here still.


----------



## Bowhunt (Jul 27, 2010)

My 15 yr old son has way more restraint than I would have at his age. Passed this nice 10 this morning.


----------



## Go Lions!!!! (Jun 1, 2013)

I had a fun first couple hours. Saw 5-6 bucks and 4 DNFs. Finally laid eyes on one I’d be happy to put my second tag on. But he was locked down with a doe within Gun range for over an hour. She finally got up and of course led him away from me. Not a giant but a solid 3 yr old 8 or 9. Fun sit! Still at it!


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

Hookineyezz said:


> View attachment 865951
> 
> Is this where I’m supposed to sit?
> 
> ...


I see NS beat me to it, I was going to say that was a Weather Balloon, expect a herd to come through!




Wiretime said:


> Some dedicated gun hunters around here. One guy must be having trouble sleeping because he's so excited about Tuesday, I heard him check the zero on his rifle at 6:55 am. He must be good to go, it only took 1 shot. I'm sure no bucks were "accidentally injured during this sight in process.


So who is going Pheasant hunting Monday evening?


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

Great morning right from the time I left the house. Had three different bucks grunting in the CRP on the way back to my stand an hour before daylight. Saw seven bucks so far. No shooters but not close enough anyway. They are working hard checking does.


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

I'm happy! Great hunt..went 50 yrds...tell ya about it in a bit.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Go Lions!!!! said:


> I had a fun first couple hours. Saw 5-6 bucks and 4 DNFs. Finally laid eyes on one I’d be happy to put my second tag on. But he was locked down with a doe within Gun range for over an hour. She finally got up and of course led him away from me. Not a giant but a solid 3 yr old 8 or 9. Fun sit! Still at it!


Should be a good dad and be Alex's camera man! 🤪😝 good luck buddy!


----------



## throughtheice88 (Feb 15, 2015)

Sprytle said:


> View attachment 865968
> 
> 
> View attachment 865969
> ...


Congrats! Great buck.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Sprytle said:


> View attachment 865968
> 
> 
> View attachment 865969
> ...


Congrats !!


----------



## throughtheice88 (Feb 15, 2015)

Strangly slow here this morning. Two small bucks and a few does, otherwise all is quiet. Was torn on where to sit this morning. Every time a pic comes through from the spot I decided not to go I hold my breath lol. 2 small bucks over there this morning as well.


----------



## peacemaker68 (Nov 1, 2019)

snortwheeze said:


> Should be a good dad and be Alex's camera man!  good luck buddy!


All he’d be filming is deer running away! I think I’ve spooked about every deer I’ve had in bow range in November! Had a big lone doe come in this morning, this time upwind. But of course, hit my ground scent while quartering to me and there she went


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Thomas F (Oct 13, 2018)

Sprytle said:


> View attachment 865968
> 
> 
> View attachment 865969
> ...


Congrats


----------



## On Target (Jun 10, 2007)

Think I'm in for the long haul. Seen a doe at 830, heard chasing on neighboring property twice, and saw a pretty 2.5 8pt at 930 cruising on a mission. Not crazy action, but at least I know they're in the area.


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

Sprytle said:


> View attachment 865968
> 
> 
> View attachment 865969
> ...


Wooohooo!

Sent from my SM-A536U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

I walked out this morning and released a helium balloon that I was planning on following to the right spot to hunt this morning. After I let it go I realized it was way too dark to see it. Only had the one so went back to bed.


----------



## On Target (Jun 10, 2007)

Got excited for a minute, then realized it's a bucket.


----------



## pgpn123 (May 9, 2016)

Conditions seem great, only a few dnfs so far, a couple bedded 50 yds away.


----------



## anagranite (Oct 23, 2010)

pgpn123 said:


> Conditions seem great, only a few dnfs so far, a couple bedded 50 yds away.
> View attachment 865976


Nice bow, I have the same one with a wrapped handle. I was confused for a minute.


----------



## Daisycutter (Jul 7, 2007)

All action here is in other end of farm. I’m south and my uncle is working on Christmas trees on north end. He sent me pics if a 3 1/2 year old 8 and 10, and has a couple 2 1/2 year old 8’s all chasing three does 60-100 yards from him.

me… I haven’t seen a deer since 8:00. 🙄


----------



## JohnnyB87 (Sep 27, 2018)

Somethings gon die tonight! Just for the sake of tracking in the snow 😂


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Decided to hit the powerline again, same spot I sat last night, just to see if i can get a chance at that big one I saw. There were about 6-7 deer out there aways when I sat down. Im totally covered up in weeds and brush here and can freely scan the whole area with my binocs without being seen. It looked like a little chasing going on at 1st light but Im ready to sit tight for the long haul. 7:45 I see this buck heading towards me on an angle. He turns to head west about 50 yrds out going away from me. I hit the can, on the second one he stops and looks. Continues his line west so I hit it again. Stops, turns and starts to walk right to me. Xbow is on the shoulder and as he steps into one of my openings I shoot. Maybe 20 yrd shot. I hear a good hollow thunk and he peels out north then cuts over to the thick stuff on the other side. I wait a little grab my things and go home for about hour & 1/2. I go back find the arrow and see its got some meat on it but the hit sounded good. There is some hair there and just a drop or 2 of blood on ground. I look for more blood and cant find any. So I figure Im just going to go to the edge where I saw him go in and hope he had opened up by then. Walked the edge slowly looking at all the trails entering when BAM there he is one yrd in! I thought well that couldnt have been any easier...  Hit him a little high and exited back, hummm ok, well, dead is dead! Then to make it even easier...I go back to the truck. drive down the edge, pull the jet sled out, plop him in there, put the rope around the hitch and pull him up. I liked how that all worked out!!
I didnt post till after I found him cause I dont like to say "Shot Fired" unless I see it go down!
Im Happy with this buck and feel alot better heading up north this afternoon with one hanging! Them tenderloins have been added to the dinner menu tonight!

Good Luck All!
And Congrats to all that have scored!!


----------



## Thomas F (Oct 13, 2018)

Sprytle said:


> Decided to hit the powerline again, same spot I sat last night, just to see if i can get a chance at that big one I saw. There were about 6-7 deer out there aways when I sat down. Im totally covered up in weeds and brush here and can freely scan the whole area with my binocs without being seen. It looked like a little chasing going on at 1st light but Im ready to sit tight for the long haul. 7:45 I see this buck heading towards me on an angle. He turns to head west about 50 yrds out going away from me. I hit the can, on the second one he stops and looks. Continues his line west so I hit it again. Stops, turns and starts to walk right to me. Xbow is on the shoulder and as he steps into one of my openings I shoot. Maybe 20 yrd shot. I hear a good hollow thunk and he peels out north then cuts over to the thick stuff on the other side. I wait a little grab my things and go home for about hour & 1/2. I go back find the arrow and see its got some meat on it but the hit sounded good. There is some hair there and just a drop or 2 of blood on ground. I look for more blood and cant find any. So I figure Im just going to go to the edge where I saw him go in and hope he had opened up by then. Walked the edge slowly looking at all the trails entering when BAM there he is one yrd in! I thought well that couldnt have been any easier...  Hit him a little high and exited back, hummm ok, well, dead is dead! Then to make it even easier...I go back to the truck. drive down the edge, pull the jet sled out, plop him in there, put the rope around the hitch and pull him up. I liked how that all worked out!!
> I didnt post till after I found him cause I dont like to say "Shot Fired" unless I see it go down!
> Im Happy with this buck and feel alot better heading up north this afternoon with one hanging! Them tenderloins have been added to the dinner menu tonight!
> 
> ...


Congrats. Nice buck


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Sprytle said:


> Decided to hit the powerline again, same spot I sat last night, just to see if i can get a chance at that big one I saw. There were about 6-7 deer out there aways when I sat down. Im totally covered up in weeds and brush here and can freely scan the whole area with my binocs without being seen. It looked like a little chasing going on at 1st light but Im ready to sit tight for the long haul. 7:45 I see this buck heading towards me on an angle. He turns to head west about 50 yrds out going away from me. I hit the can, on the second one he stops and looks. Continues his line west so I hit it again. Stops, turns and starts to walk right to me. Xbow is on the shoulder and as he steps into one of my openings I shoot. Maybe 20 yrd shot. I hear a good hollow thunk and he peels out north then cuts over to the thick stuff on the other side. I wait a little grab my things and go home for about hour & 1/2. I go back find the arrow and see its got some meat on it but the hit sounded good. There is some hair there and just a drop or 2 of blood on ground. I look for more blood and cant find any. So I figure Im just going to go to the edge where I saw him go in and hope he had opened up by then. Walked the edge slowly looking at all the trails entering when BAM there he is one yrd in! I thought well that couldnt have been any easier...  Hit him a little high and exited back, hummm ok, well, dead is dead! Then to make it even easier...I go back to the truck. drive down the edge, pull the jet sled out, plop him in there, put the rope around the hitch and pull him up. I liked how that all worked out!!
> I didnt post till after I found him cause I dont like to say "Shot Fired" unless I see it go down!
> Im Happy with this buck and feel alot better heading up north this afternoon with one hanging! Them tenderloins have been added to the dinner menu tonight!
> 
> ...


It doesn't get much better than that. Looks like a nice solid buck. Congrats again Bob.


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

Got my stand up. Found 2 fresh scrapes 20 yards away. I didn't go very high. All the leaves are gone. It seemed like I had better cover lower to the underbrush. 
The neighbor is burning through about $500 in ammo right now.


----------



## peacemaker68 (Nov 1, 2019)

Just got settled in. Rain on the walk out but looks to be clearing up now. Hopefully a few of the single boys check this green field before dark! 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

Just had a trophy button buck walk behind me and then right under my stand.
I must be high enough lol


----------



## aacosta (Dec 18, 2015)

In


----------



## 1morebite (Apr 9, 2016)

Been in since 2 with a quick n dirty set up in his bedroom. Been watching from gun shack on opposite side of bedding.
Wife in sons gun shack on other end 
Good luck.


----------



## FivesFull (Jan 29, 2017)

Light snow coming down now and some noise in the bedding. First evening hunt this year in less than 60 degrees.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Big time chasing this morning. 8 different bucks. Last one I saw was a shooter. Got within 60, but chasing hard. Tried the can to bring him closer, and this guy comes flying over.


----------



## HuntinMichigan (Mar 14, 2021)

I'm in blind for the evening hunt. Hope a decent one comes in so can tag out! Need a doe also


----------



## rz6x59 (Nov 9, 2008)

Its boot blanket time.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Sprytle said:


> Decided to hit the powerline again, same spot I sat last night, just to see if i can get a chance at that big one I saw. There were about 6-7 deer out there aways when I sat down. Im totally covered up in weeds and brush here and can freely scan the whole area with my binocs without being seen. It looked like a little chasing going on at 1st light but Im ready to sit tight for the long haul. 7:45 I see this buck heading towards me on an angle. He turns to head west about 50 yrds out going away from me. I hit the can, on the second one he stops and looks. Continues his line west so I hit it again. Stops, turns and starts to walk right to me. Xbow is on the shoulder and as he steps into one of my openings I shoot. Maybe 20 yrd shot. I hear a good hollow thunk and he peels out north then cuts over to the thick stuff on the other side. I wait a little grab my things and go home for about hour & 1/2. I go back find the arrow and see its got some meat on it but the hit sounded good. There is some hair there and just a drop or 2 of blood on ground. I look for more blood and cant find any. So I figure Im just going to go to the edge where I saw him go in and hope he had opened up by then. Walked the edge slowly looking at all the trails entering when BAM there he is one yrd in! I thought well that couldnt have been any easier...  Hit him a little high and exited back, hummm ok, well, dead is dead! Then to make it even easier...I go back to the truck. drive down the edge, pull the jet sled out, plop him in there, put the rope around the hitch and pull him up. I liked how that all worked out!!
> I didnt post till after I found him cause I dont like to say "Shot Fired" unless I see it go down!
> Im Happy with this buck and feel alot better heading up north this afternoon with one hanging! Them tenderloins have been added to the dinner menu tonight!
> 
> ...


Excellent job and write up and really nice buck. Those tenderloins will taste great. Congrats.


----------



## MichMatt (Oct 24, 2008)

rz6x59 said:


> Its boot blanket time.
> View attachment 866024


I was going to bring my pair home (south) when I was up north last week. I forgot. 

Hope I don't need them. They don't help sitting in the cottage. 

Ugh. 

Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## Go Lions!!!! (Jun 1, 2013)

I’m back on a hardwood ridge on the edge of a swamp where Alex has had a lot oh his action. He wanted to be on the green field, so I get to look at some new stuff. I hate to burn out stands, but just the way our area sets up, only a couple decent spots for NW. And also don’t want to crowd him. Hopefully one of will let an arrow fly this afternoon! Good luck everyone!


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Scottygvsu said:


> View attachment 865977
> 
> it was a slow morning, off and on snow squalls making me miserable. I caught a glimpse of a doe working over a sumac bush which warmed my core a little. As I watched her, this buck stepped out growling like a dog. She split and ran right past my tree, almost like she knew I’d rid her of her overzealous suitor.
> He didn’t chase, instead he methodically worked my way, half growling, half grunting.
> ...


Really nice buck and nice shooting. Congrats!


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

Sprytle said:


> Decided to hit the powerline again, same spot I sat last night, just to see if i can get a chance at that big one I saw. There were about 6-7 deer out there aways when I sat down. Im totally covered up in weeds and brush here and can freely scan the whole area with my binocs without being seen. It looked like a little chasing going on at 1st light but Im ready to sit tight for the long haul. 7:45 I see this buck heading towards me on an angle. He turns to head west about 50 yrds out going away from me. I hit the can, on the second one he stops and looks. Continues his line west so I hit it again. Stops, turns and starts to walk right to me. Xbow is on the shoulder and as he steps into one of my openings I shoot. Maybe 20 yrd shot. I hear a good hollow thunk and he peels out north then cuts over to the thick stuff on the other side. I wait a little grab my things and go home for about hour & 1/2. I go back find the arrow and see its got some meat on it but the hit sounded good. There is some hair there and just a drop or 2 of blood on ground. I look for more blood and cant find any. So I figure Im just going to go to the edge where I saw him go in and hope he had opened up by then. Walked the edge slowly looking at all the trails entering when BAM there he is one yrd in! I thought well that couldnt have been any easier...  Hit him a little high and exited back, hummm ok, well, dead is dead! Then to make it even easier...I go back to the truck. drive down the edge, pull the jet sled out, plop him in there, put the rope around the hitch and pull him up. I liked how that all worked out!!
> I didnt post till after I found him cause I dont like to say "Shot Fired" unless I see it go down!
> Im Happy with this buck and feel alot better heading up north this afternoon with one hanging! Them tenderloins have been added to the dinner menu tonight!
> 
> ...


Nice job Bob 

Sent from my SM-A536U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Wish I still had a buck tag makes it easy to get lazy. I think I’ll just stay here and finish watching this MSU game and then watch the UM game. I’m very comfortable by my wood stove. Got 3” of snow today. Good luck everyone and be safe.


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

Back in the stand for the evening. Slow morning for me with only one doe sighted. Different stand tonight- back in against some bedding. Good luck tonight.


----------



## Big CC (Mar 30, 2010)

vsmorgantown said:


> I know it and I really don’t need anymore meat in my freezer. I’ve resorted to asking strangers if they need any meat and if I can shoot a doe for them. I love being in the woods and will get back out soon. Gonna debone and package up my buck tonight after the Michigan game.


I understand completely. I shot a buck the weekend before Halloween. I don’t plan to shoot another, but I love being in the woods….and there are still some nice ones on cam. So I’m out soaking it up!!


----------



## jiggerjarvi (Jan 17, 2010)

Carpenter Bill said:


> That's 3 on da pole at the rack shack. Nice buck.


Ole Chilly has a new lady friend also to bring to the pole


----------



## Trunkslammer (May 22, 2013)

jiggerjarvi said:


> Ole Chilly has a new lady friend also to bring to the pole


Sounds like my kinda camp!


----------



## jiggerjarvi (Jan 17, 2010)

Trunkslammer said:


> Sounds like my kinda camp!


Getcha mind outta the gutter, on second thought, that did sound kinda fun didn’t it.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Freezing my ass off at the moment


----------



## Maple_Ridge (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

silent so far, last hunt till tuesday morning.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

Just had a shooter hang up 10 yards short. Of course the smaller buck he was tailing came through perfectly. Damn


----------



## Big CC (Mar 30, 2010)

LOL @vsmorgantown I had to open my big mouth! I just released an arrow at a nice buck!! Blood pouring out on impact so hoping he didn’t go too far.


----------



## HuntinMichigan (Mar 14, 2021)

Just had a yearling come in but big momma stayed back 🙄


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)




----------



## KenTrost (Dec 24, 2020)

My eyes are watering staring into this first cold wind of the season.


----------



## Daisycutter (Jul 7, 2007)

Doe down. Watched her drop.


----------



## toppm (Dec 30, 2010)

KenTrost said:


> My eyes are watering staring into this first cold wind of the season.


Definitely wearing the gun hunting gear tomorrow!!

Sent from my SM-G970U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

Little buck pushing a few does around. Does don’t appear to be in heat and don’t seem interested. Broke out the warm jacket today for the first time, feels good! 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Mike da Carpenter (Nov 26, 2017)

stickman1978 said:


> View attachment 866042
> 
> 
> Getting horny around here.


Looks exactly like what my GSP does when he’s done taking a 💩. Dude can dethatch a lawn in no time. Good luck.


----------



## Calhoun Archer (Feb 18, 2021)

Yesterday afternoon saw a buck chase a doe across the neighbors food plot than came a bigger buck running after them. I grunted a few times with no response. He went into a thicket. Than I see another buck in the thicket and he is coming out and heading my way he gets up to the ditch in-between us and the bigger buck is following him. They cross the ditch and head right to me. Passed by at 16yds I passed the first one and shot the bigger one. He runs about 10 feet and starts walking with a limp. I left and came back a couple of hours later and picked up the trail. Tracked him thru the tall grass to the cut bean field where he cuts across the corner of the field to a little woods on the back line. Blood became spotty after he left the field so we backed out until this morning. Met up with my brother in the field took a few steps looked at the back of the field where we stopped last night and he was laying there in the field 10yds from where we stopped last night. He must have circled into the woods and came back out after we left.


----------



## Crazy Bird Hunter (Jun 23, 2005)

Calhoun Archer said:


> Yesterday afternoon saw a buck chase a doe across the neighbors food plot than came a bigger buck running after them. I grunted a few times with no response. He went into a thicket. Than I see another buck in the thicket and he is coming out and heading my way he gets up to the ditch in-between us and the bigger buck is following him. They cross the ditch and head right to me. Passed by at 16yds I passed the first one and shot the bigger one. He runs about 10 feet and starts walking with a limp. I left and came back a couple of hours later and picked up the trail. Tracked him thru the tall grass to the cut bean field where he cuts across the corner of the field to a little woods on the back line. Blood became spotty after he left the field so we backed out until this morning. Met up with my brother in the field took a few steps looked at the back of the field where we stopped last night and he was laying there in the field 10yds from where we stopped last night. He must have circled into the woods and came back out after we left.
> View attachment 866089


Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Sprytle said:


> Decided to hit the powerline again, same spot I sat last night, just to see if i can get a chance at that big one I saw. There were about 6-7 deer out there aways when I sat down. Im totally covered up in weeds and brush here and can freely scan the whole area with my binocs without being seen. It looked like a little chasing going on at 1st light but Im ready to sit tight for the long haul. 7:45 I see this buck heading towards me on an angle. He turns to head west about 50 yrds out going away from me. I hit the can, on the second one he stops and looks. Continues his line west so I hit it again. Stops, turns and starts to walk right to me. Xbow is on the shoulder and as he steps into one of my openings I shoot. Maybe 20 yrd shot. I hear a good hollow thunk and he peels out north then cuts over to the thick stuff on the other side. I wait a little grab my things and go home for about hour & 1/2. I go back find the arrow and see its got some meat on it but the hit sounded good. There is some hair there and just a drop or 2 of blood on ground. I look for more blood and cant find any. So I figure Im just going to go to the edge where I saw him go in and hope he had opened up by then. Walked the edge slowly looking at all the trails entering when BAM there he is one yrd in! I thought well that couldnt have been any easier...  Hit him a little high and exited back, hummm ok, well, dead is dead! Then to make it even easier...I go back to the truck. drive down the edge, pull the jet sled out, plop him in there, put the rope around the hitch and pull him up. I liked how that all worked out!!
> I didnt post till after I found him cause I dont like to say "Shot Fired" unless I see it go down!
> Im Happy with this buck and feel alot better heading up north this afternoon with one hanging! Them tenderloins have been added to the dinner menu tonight!
> 
> ...


Congrats Sprytle. Great hunt. 
Skimmed over a lot of posts tonight. So congrats to all the other hunters fortunate enough to score.


----------



## Daisycutter (Jul 7, 2007)

Trap Star said:


> You gonna eat that heart? I can't eat heart, I was born with a hear defect and had two open heart surgeries before I was 30. I opt out.


Most definitely. Hearts and liver never make it to the freezer.


----------



## Wasman2. (Jan 13, 2018)

Waif said:


> Heart is lean.
> 
> When your heart is the subject of surgeries , the urge to eat heart is tempered slightly by empathy....



Ah. Ok.


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

I saw a 3 legged coyote.


----------



## Daisycutter (Jul 7, 2007)

Trunkslammer said:


> View attachment 866109
> 
> Ground and pound is tough guys. This guy sight busted me at 10 yards. Then rolled 180 degrees around me to get downwind where he is in this photo. Shortly after he ran away huffin and puffin. I did have a shooter at 15 yards, got to full draw and couldn’t see enough in the low light. So damn close to making it happen. Awesome night.


It is tough. I never hunt from the ground and ended up calling an audible at 2:30 this afternoon and moving to a ground spot. Saw a TON of deer. Got busted by a TON of nanny goats!!! Finally closed the deal on about the 15th doe trying to bust me tonight. She hesitated a second too long before leaving. haha…

Oddly none of the small bucks I saw busted me, but they weren’t shooters for me.


----------



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

This is one of 2 shooters I saw tonight. He was on cam this morning. The size of his body is incredible. He looked like the monstrous dog in Sandlot walking amongst the other deer. It makes his rack look smaller than it is, he has baseball bat bases. Hope he is still around in the a.m.


----------



## Trunkslammer (May 22, 2013)

Cripes what have you been feeding that bull?


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

Tank!!!


----------



## throughtheice88 (Feb 15, 2015)

Ieatshrooms said:


> This is one of 2 shooters I saw tonight. He was on cam this morning. The size of his body is incredible. He looked like the monstrous dog in Sandlot walking amongst the other deer. It makes his rack look smaller than it is, he has baseball bat bases. Hope he is still around in the a.m.
> 
> View attachment 866119
> View attachment 866120
> View attachment 866121


Big ol beef steer. Bottom pic is cool, ears pinned down. Posturing at some unfortunate subordinate.


----------



## Rando Wilson (Jul 4, 2020)

dinoday said:


> Just got back to the jeep.
> I can see I'm approaching the point where I might not be able to drag a deer 3/4 of a mile by myself 😂
> Pretty certain she gained 100lbs in the last 50 yards.
> Congratulations everyone that scored today!


Makes sense, im sure the jeep wouldn't make it back there.


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Ieatshrooms said:


> This is one of 2 shooters I saw tonight. Hope he is still around in the a.m.


Nice "2.5"


----------



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

LabtechLewis said:


> Nice "2.5"


For sure. His face in that second picture is twice the height as it is long. I thought he was 3.5 last year when he took an arrow through the back but he could be older. He is certainly wise and cranky. One look at that younger buck and he was running for the hills. He's now known as "Scar".


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Ieatshrooms said:


> This is one of 2 shooters I saw tonight. He was on cam this morning. The size of his body is incredible. He looked like the monstrous dog in Sandlot walking amongst the other deer. It makes his rack look smaller than it is, he has baseball bat bases. Hope he is still around in the a.m.
> 
> View attachment 866119
> View attachment 866120
> View attachment 866121


Hope you get him and don’t have long drag


----------



## Shagy (Sep 20, 2001)

Trunkslammer said:


> View attachment 866109
> 
> Ground and pound is tough guys. This guy sight busted me at 10 yards. Then rolled 180 degrees around me to get downwind where he is in this photo. Shortly after he ran away huffin and puffin. I did have a shooter at 15 yards, got to full draw and couldn’t see enough in the low light. So damn close to making it happen. Awesome night.


I have been hunting mostly from ground the past few years just for the challenge. It is very tough but very thrilling when you get up close on ground level. I do hunt from tree here and there but ground is a totally different feeling. Nice photo.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Shagy said:


> I have been hunting mostly from ground the past few years just for the challenge. It is very tough but very thrilling when you get up close on ground level. I do hunt from tree here and there but ground is a totally different feeling. Nice photo.


That's how I cut my teeth... Find two trails intersecting in the tag alders and Reed canary... Sit down 10 yards or as far as you can get and still shoot it.... 

Do much fun especially during the rut hear them coming all of a sudden there in your opening alot of times they didn't have a clue because you hunted a new spot every day.... Happens so fast I miss it...


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

LabtechLewis said:


> Nice "2.5"


2.5 tons??


----------



## Trunkslammer (May 22, 2013)

DEDGOOSE said:


> That's how I cut my teeth... Find two trails intersecting in the tag alders and Reed canary... Sit down 10 yards or as far as you can get and still shoot it....
> 
> Do much fun especially during the rut hear them coming all of a sudden there in your opening alot of times they didn't have a clue because you hunted a new spot every day.... Happens so fast I miss it...


You don’t have to miss it GOOSE, just go do it again!


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Trunkslammer said:


> You don’t have to miss it GOOSE, just go do it again!


I'm pretty confident I'd be done right now or at least blundered a few.... Swamp ain't changed I have


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

Rando Wilson said:


> Makes sense, im sure the jeep wouldn't make it back there.


State game area, no motor vehicle access.
If I could have, I would have.


----------



## Muskegonbow (Dec 31, 2006)

Got it done this afternoon at around 4:15. I heard some sticks breaking and got into position. Came right down the trail and took the shot at 15 yards. He ran 30 yards and fell over. 10 minutes later a doe and a 4 point came down the same trail. He breed her right where I shot my buck. Over the course of the next ten minutes three more bucks came running through trying to get in on the action. Two of them found my dead buck and were confused. The craziest hunt of my life and I was in and out of my treestand in 45 minutes. 170 pounds dressed.


----------



## Marty H (Jun 19, 2016)

Need to get more trail cams if this is what it takes to get the bucks to put down scrapes ! Have close up shots of 4 different bucks at this trail cam and scratches on the stand where they rubbed on it ! There was no scrape there when I put the trail








cam there 6 days ago !


----------

